# Exercise advice



## Newtothis (Sep 11, 2011)

I often walk 10,000 steps a day which normally means a walk to walk (after breakfast); walk at lunch time (after lunch) and a walk home. At weekends this changes but I often try and get as many steps in as I can or I go on the cross-trainer for 30mins. I'm turning the garage into a gym; so far have cross-trainer and son's punch bag (hope to get a hula hoop; wrist weights and a ab toner). 

I also made the concious decision to learn to swim at the end of the month (I know..at my age) but wondered what exercise others do and do I need to do anything before or after?

Amanda x 
Diagnosed Aug '11; HbA1c 7.2 - slightly paranoid but very anxious. 
Diet and Exercise for the next 3 months.


----------



## Ergates (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, good for you!  Sounds like you've been doing everything right so far.

I love cycling, that's my main form of exercise, and I commute to work on the bike, about a 45 mile round trip.


----------



## Mark T (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow!  You are definitely being much more energetic then me!

My current exercise regime is usually a 20-25 minute walk in my lunch hour and a ~40 minute walk when I get home with my little boy.  I did have a pedometer, but unfortunately that got lost, and I was recording generally anything between 6000 and 8000 steps daily.  I hit 10K+ on about 3 occasions in 4 months.

However, both of those are weather dependent and my plan is to add in sessions on the Wii ? but I might only do that if my numbers start creeping up.

I?m fairly happy with where I am given that my HbA1c is OK  and that my BMI is currently 23.

My biggest problem with exercise is finding the time and space to do it.  I was finding that trying to do lots of exercise in the evening was interfering with ?me? time to the point that my quality of life felt impacted.  My evenings after little boy has been put to bed (which is my task btw) is my chance to rest and relax and talk to my wife ? not to go out and run around the block.


----------



## FM001 (Sep 12, 2011)

Walk twice a day with the dogs for no less than 3 miles each time, recently we turned our garage into a mini-gym so work out on the boy's punch bag and wife's exercise bike.  A simple but effective means of getting a good cardio workout is to climb the stairs repeatedly, try 15 to 20 times and gradually increase from there, it gets the heart beating fast and tones the leg muscles up also, I do this both morning and night.


----------



## steve urwin (Sep 21, 2011)

*steve urwi*

i train every day for 1 to 2 hours,
this includes swim bike and run,
i find my blood sugars drop most during hard swimming sessions,
do 4 triathlons a year plus swimming galas and other events.
keeps me alive
steve


----------



## Kareen_butterfly (Oct 30, 2011)

*Wow!*

Sounds like you all do loads of exercise. I want to work out every day and hopefully lose weight but when I do my blood sugar goes low and I have to eat lots to get it back up. 

How do you all exercise so much and keep control of your blood sugar levels?

Kareen


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 30, 2011)

toby said:


> Walk twice a day with the dogs for no less than 3 miles each time, recently we turned our garage into a mini-gym so work out on the boy's punch bag and wife's exercise bike.  A simple but effective means of getting a good cardio workout is to climb the stairs repeatedly, try 15 to 20 times and gradually increase from there, it gets the heart beating fast and tones the leg muscles up also, I do this both morning and night.



We're looking at turning our garage into a mini-gym but its very dusty - do you use a humidifier or have a sun roof/fan etc...


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi kareen. I've answered your original thread here 
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=22262

It's tidier if we can avoid duplicating answers and I don't want you to miss any replies from anyone else 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2011)

Kareen_butterfly said:


> Sounds like you all do loads of exercise. I want to work out every day and hopefully lose weight but when I do my blood sugar goes low and I have to eat lots to get it back up.
> 
> How do you all exercise so much and keep control of your blood sugar levels?
> 
> Kareen



Hi Kareen, answered in your other thread


----------



## belladiaz (Feb 1, 2012)

text removed by Copepod - spam.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Copod pleased you lot are looking after us


----------

